# Whats the Best Spotting Scope



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats the best spotting scope for deer hunting?


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

depends on your budget!


----------



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

100 of a little more


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Town
Check this link
http://www.opticsplanet.net/spottingscopes.html

I have the STS-80 Swarovski, I saved for a long time to get it but there is no comparison IMO.

Bob


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say the Ziss it is about the same price as the Sw. But I like the controls better.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I own this one and it is fine for me. I only use it maybe 3 days a year though.

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arch&cm_pla=I-search(Froogle)&cm_ite=DDI link


----------

